# Point of attachment



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Who is responsible for this attachment strain relief on the house ? I thought utility was? Reason why I'm asking is because I got a service call explaining a branch came down and ripped it off the house. I remember replacing one in my apprentice years and learning there is some serious weight involved in pulling it back on the house. I don't even think we were supposed to be doing it especially on ladders but what did I know as a first year.... I don't have a boom/bucket truck anyways so in not even attempting it.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Around here, it is homeowners problem. POCO responsibility stops at the joints right before the weatherhead. I will use the biggest lags that will fit the weatherhead sunk into solid framing, not just into fascia trim. On a mast riser back-stay, I like to use all-stainless hardware, including a tensioning turnbuckle. Our POCO wants a 1000 pound pull-out rating on OH lateral attachments.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

danhasenauer said:


> Around here, it is homeowners problem. POCO responsibility stops at the joints right before the weather-head. I like to use all-stainless hardware, including a tensioning turnbuckle, on a back-stay. Our POCO wants a 1000 pound rated back-stay on OH laterals.


 The service wires from the street are live and sitting on the front lawn, that's homeowners responsibility?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

WronGun said:


> *The service wires from the street are live and sitting on the front lawn,* that's homeowners responsibility?


_Surprised the POCO left them energized_, didn't read that in the OP. But, yeah, the POCO doesn't own the riser here, they'll cut you loose and say "Give us a call when you get that fixed and reinspected".


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Strain relief is different in different areas. Some utilities provide a wedge, others expect there to be a POA waiting for them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

POA here is the HO's responsibility. POCO supplies the wedge clamp, crimps service drop to service conductors and installs their cash register.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah if its sitting on the lawn energized tape em up and call the POCO. 

I attach my clevis with a 1/2" redi-rod or all-thread. Customer pays, POCO hooks up.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not doing the job as I don't have a boom or bucket. This leads to my next question, what's your method of pulling it back in? I remember being a first year apprentice laying on a roof helping my journeyman pull these cables that felt 400lbs back onto the house....correction: they were pulling me into street instead......


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I'm not doing the job as I don't have a boom or bucket. This leads to my next question, what's your method of pulling it back in? I remember being a first year apprentice laying on a roof helping my journeyman pull these cables that felt 400lbs back onto the house....correction: they were pulling me into street instead......


 You were probably skinny then. Anyway a rope and a come along or a heavy 1st. year. Don't pull it too tight.

Call the POCO.

You're probably going to screw up and smoke the transformer 5 blocks away shutting down the neighbourhood. Then they will pound you in the ground like a ground rod for messing with their stuff.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Install a new P.O.A ,whether it be a porcelain chub, rigid riser with strain relief attachment, or whatever your situation and poco designate. Use a rope through your poa , put some half hitches on the service drop, pull it into to place. Where I live the poco doesn't get involved unless there is an emergency situation. When we do a service change, we pull the meter, disconnect the service drop, build new service, reattach service drop. Poco only comes out if a new meter is required when upsizing. If it is an initial install, or new conductors are needed to the pole, they install the drop from the pole to your POA.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

WronGun said:


> ......This leads to my next question, what's your method of pulling it back in?...........


Klein block & tackle.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480, you in MEC area? me too. alliant sucks!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> 480, you in MEC area? me too. alliant sucks!


Right smack dab in the middle of it.

I've also done work in the Alliant as well as Nishnabotna REC areas.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FPL puts out a "greenbook" of Electric Service Standards.

Im not saying that this is how all POCOs do things but, FPL is very large and covers multiple states and took the time to publish its standards.

I would like to see if other POCOs have something similar. 

https://www.fpl.com/doingbusiness/builder/select_your_project/pdf/ess.pdf

some definitions and other CYA stuff from them not related to the actual install. (useless)

https://www.fpl.com/partner/pdf/electric-service-standards-general.pdf


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

jrannis said:


> FPL puts out a "greenbook" of Electric Service Standards.
> 
> Im not saying that this is how all POCOs do things but, FPL is very large and covers multiple states and took the time to publish its standards.
> 
> ...


Duke Energy's standards here.....

Page 18 says overhead service's POA is the customer's responsibility.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Barjack said:


> Duke Energy's standards here.....
> 
> Page 18 says overhead service's POA is the customer's responsibility.


FPL too.

Three types of attachments are acceptable for wood.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I use a come along and a ladder all the time. On heavy wire or longer spans hook two come alongs together.


----------

